# Bobcat ct230 3 point issues



## Riley 1975 (Feb 16, 2018)

I have a bobcat ct230 with a loader , no aux hydraulics. The 3 point has no power and will only raise at full throttle anyone have issues with this


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Riley 1975, welcome to the tractor forum.

Maybe your three point hydraulics are set too slow. Check the 3pt lift rate control in the middle of the tractor (between the hydraulic filter and the differential lock pedal) under the seat. Make sure it is set all the way to 'Fast' position.


----------



## Riley 1975 (Feb 16, 2018)

First thing I checked .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Riley,

You didn't say, but I assume the loader and power steering are working well?? If so, it's time to get a shop/service/repair manual for your tractor, and read through their troubleshooting section for the lift. You may have a stuck relief valve, or stuck unload valve, or perhaps a blown seal on your lift piston.


----------



## Riley 1975 (Feb 16, 2018)

Unfortunately that's what I was thinking just didn't know if there were a common problems i didn't know about.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

Did you get your hydraulics figured out? Remedy? Thanks, Dutchy


----------

